# Ford 2000 3cylinder carburetor



## Keith_T (Apr 11, 2020)

hi everyone, I'm brand new to the forum. 

I'm working on a 1972 Ford 2000 3 cylinder that has been sitting for approx. 27 years. 
After some work I was able to get the rings loosened up and got it to fire with starting fluid. 

The carb was bad from fuel sitting in it for so long and was not rebuildable. This is what I need to get it running. The 3 cylinder carbs are very expensive. 

Is it possible to use a 4 cylinder carb and re-jet it for this engine?


----------



## Keith_T (Apr 11, 2020)

anyone??


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Hate to tell you this but the Holley carburators used on those 3 cylinder Fords tractors were lousy. They're finicky, complicated, cold blooded, universally despised and worst of all they suck.
IF you are a very good carb man AND you buy a rebuild kit from New Holland (and only there) you might get your tractor to run right.
No, there is no other carb that will fit your tractor that has the same bolt pattern and linkage that will work.
My best advice is to bite the bullet and buy a new Zenith - to the tune of $400-$500 or whatever they cost now.
They are a direct, bolt-on swap and will make your tractor RUN.


----------



## Keith_T (Apr 11, 2020)

Thanks Ultradog, I thought it would come to that, now I know. Looks like I'll have to buy once, cry once

Thanks again, Keith


Ultradog said:


> Hate to tell you this but the Holley carburators used on those 3 cylinder Fords tractors were lousy. They're finicky, complicated, cold blooded, universally despised and worst of all they suck.
> IF you are a very good carb man AND you buy a rebuild kit from New Holland (and only there) you might get your tractor to run right.
> No, there is no other carb that will fit your tractor that has the same bolt pattern and linkage that will work.
> My best advice is to bite the bullet and buy a new Zenith - to the tune of $400-$500 or whatever they cost now.
> They are a direct, bolt-on swap and will make your tractor RUN.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

If it was me I would buy the carb for a 3000.
The 2000 and 3000 gassers used identical 158 ci engines. Same 4.2" bore X 3.8" stroke. Only difference was they governed the 3000 a couple hundred rpms faster and had slightly different jetting in the carbs.
The 2000 produced about 33 hp and the 3000 about 37 or 38 hp.
Turn your governed speed up a notch, use the bigger carb and gain a couple of ponies.
No worries about over horsing the transmission and rear end.
Ford installed a 192 ci gasser in that platform on the 4110 LCG tractors.
192 produced about 47 hp out the pto.
What caused yours to sit for so long?
Those are outstanding small tractors. I have a 3000 - almost identical machines. 
Mine's diesel though.


----------



## Keith_T (Apr 11, 2020)

Thanks again for the info.. The reason it sat for so long is my uncle died in 1992. They parked the tractor in a barn and the family let the property sit for 20 years. 
Now I'm working on the property and the tractor would be a huge help. 
I'm anticipating there will be quite a few other issues that come up once and IF I get it running but I'm looking forward to getting it going.

One other issue I think is happening is the clutch is locked up but I wont know until it runs.


Ultradog said:


> If it was me I would buy the carb for a 3000.
> The 2000 and 3000 gassers used identical 158 ci engines. Same 4.2" bore X 3.8" stroke. Only difference was they governed the 3000 a couple hundred rpms faster and had slightly different jetting in the carbs.
> The 2000 produced about 33 hp and the 3000 about 37 or 38 hp.
> Turn your governed speed up a notch, use the bigger carb and gain a couple of ponies.
> ...


----------



## Seth Hays (Mar 11, 2019)

Ultradog said:


> If it was me I would buy the carb for a 3000.
> The 2000 and 3000 gassers used identical 158 ci engines. Same 4.2" bore X 3.8" stroke. Only difference was they governed the 3000 a couple hundred rpms faster and had slightly different jetting in the carbs.
> The 2000 produced about 33 hp and the 3000 about 37 or 38 hp.
> Turn your governed speed up a notch, use the bigger carb and gain a couple of ponies.
> ...


Do you know of any good carb suppliers out there that don't sell crap carbs?


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

You have to bite the bullet and buy a real Zenith.
There are some cheap China knockoffs out there that aren't worth a damn. Expect to pay around $500 for a Zenith. Expensive but it will make a man out of your tractor again.
And don't cry too hard about the price. If your tractor was a diesel you'd pay $700 or more for a new injector pump


----------



## krmtrains (Oct 12, 2021)

Hello, I want to replace the Holley on my 1972 2000 with the Zenith. I doesn't make sense to spend more than $100 on parts, then my time to rebuild this Holley, and then, not know that it's going to run after all that. I do want to make sure I get the right one. Do you know the specific carburetor I should use? Any information is appreciated. 

Kevin Mueller
Allons, TN


----------



## krmtrains (Oct 12, 2021)

FDS3440 - CARBURETOR


New Parts for Old Tractors



www.steinertractor.com





Is this the correct carburetor?


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Yes.
That is the one.
Spendy but it will work with no fiddling around.


----------



## krmtrains (Oct 12, 2021)

Excellent! I appreciate it. Sounds perfect.


----------

